# Any outdoor ranges near columbia?



## mplecha

I've lived in Lexington/Columbia/Gaston for nearly all of my life. I just recently got into shooting. The only places I have seen around here are Shooter's Choice near downtown and an outdoor rifle range in Gaston. Unfortunately, I don't think the gun club that runs the outdoor range in Gaston will allow me to shoot there, so that leaves Shooter's Choice. Is there anywhere else? I've heard of a national park (maybe) somewhat close by. I'd love to hear any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## drummin man 627

I'm not from around there, but try here. Enter your Zip. http://bizdirectory.handgunsmag.com/stores/#stores 
Have fun.


----------



## shadyscott999

Heck Yeah! In you back yard too.

http://www.midcarolinarifleclub.com/index.php


----------



## mplecha

I actually got to check it out the other day. that place is sweet! I did the shooting portion of my CWP class there. I'm going to try to make it to the next meeting and join (if I'm not working). I'm so close to that place I can hear the shooting in my back yard!


----------



## mplecha

It looks like they're not taking new members this month either.  I went over the application just a minute ago. Do I actually need a sponsor to join? I don't think I know anybody that's already a member there.


----------



## dQuickdraw

There is an outdoor range on Fish Hatchery Rd.


----------

